# lanigan34's 2005 MOCK DRAFT- Full First Round With Comments



## lanigan34 (Dec 27, 2002)

Here is my first crack at it. Pre-lottery if course. Order is random using ESPN Lottery Simulator. No trades have been accounted for yet and im sure workouts will change this as we get closer to the draft. Enjoy

1. Atlanta Andrew Bogut- C Utah
Atlanta is stocked already with swingmen, a cornerstone center or point guard is needed. Bogut is the choice and next year's ROY.

2. New Orleans Marvin Williams - F North Carolina
For a team with so many holes, Williams is the inpact player with the most upside that they need.

3. Charlotte Chris Paul- PG Wake Forest
Would love M.Williams to fall but another local product would do just fine. Will backup Knight for about the first week of the preseason.

4. Utah Deron Williams- PG Illinois
Starts right away for the Jazz. Boozer, Kirelinko, Harpring couldnt be any happier with a legit PG.Good defensively as well.

5. Portland Gerald Green- SG High School
Normally they would take the player with the sketchiest character. For the second year in a row, Portland takes a HS player with thier first pick. May be a better prospect than the 2 russians they selected last year as well.

6. Milwaukee Martynas Andriuskevicius - C Lithuania
With TJ ford coming back, PG is not as much as a focus right now. They need a lot of help, a 7-3 big is not a bad place to start.

7. Toronto Fran Vasquez- C Spain
Assuming Donyell is back, Vasquez is the choice. He can step in right away at the PF position. Last years number one pick Rafael Arujo will be pushed to start at center.

8. New York Chris Taft- C Pittsburgh
We all know how much Isiah loves PF, he simply cannot resist Taft here even with Sweeney waiting.

9. Golden State Charlie Villanueva- PF Connecticut
Team is ready for breakout year. Can afford to take a chance on Villanueva who is one of the most versatile players in the draft. This may be a little high for him as he isnt a workout warrior but the upside is huge.

10. LA Lakers Raymond Felton- PG North Carolina
Absolutely have to go with a PG here. Chucky Atkins is the only legit PG on the roster. Kobe approved pick.

11. Orlando Antoine Wright-SG Texas A&M
After a strong draft last year, SG is priority now. Wright is big, athletic and should make an impact right away. Nice combo with Howard.

12. LA Clippers Channing Frye- C Arizona
The pieces are coming together for the Clips. Channing may start or backup Kaman/Brand.

13. Charlotte Martell Webster- SF High School
Nice acquisition by Charlotte here. After getting Chris Paul, they take a gameble with the exciting Webster.Hopefully not another Deshawn Stevenson.

14. Minnesota Tiago Splitter- C Brazil
Finally back in the draft picture and they decide to go foreign with the pick to beef up the fronfcourt. KG could use a little help, and the Kandiman has well worn out his welcome.

15. New Jersey Johan Petro- C Spain
Need a big desperately, may look to trade this pick. If they keep it its Petro.

16. Toronto Danny Granger- F New Mexico
Thrilled to see him slip, Toronto grabs a well rounded NBA ready player.

17. Indiana Hakim Warrick- SF Syracuse
Bird and his staff are not afraid of taking a HS stud, instead take Hakim Warrick to add some athleticisim to the Pacers.

18. Boston Monta Ellis- PG High School
Ainge and staff have been fixtures at Ellis' games down in Missisippi. Rumored promise to Ellis here if hes still on the board.

19. Memphis Jarrett Jack- PG Georgeia Tech
With Jason Williams and Earl Watson likely gone, Jerry West has to go PG with the tough Jack.

20. Denver Joey Graham- SF Oklahoma State
Looking for a swingman type, Graham fits the bill here. Solid defensively which this team needs. Should provide a Tony Allen like spark off the bench.

21. Phoenix Rashad McCants- SG North Carolina
Need bench help, gamble here on HS player a possibility. McCants is the choice, Joe Johnson insurance. All I can think of him is the next Joe Forte, I guess well see.

22. Denver Rudy Fernandez- SG Spain
Buyout issues, but has skills, can afford to be stashed in Europe for a year.
Pick may be traded as well.

23. Sacramento Francisco Garcia- SF Louisville
Need help right away. Petrie will make the best of this spot and grab Francisco Garcia to help spread the floor for shooters Mobley and Peja. Hopefully will turn out to be a Tayshaun Prince type.

24. Houston Roko Leni Ukic- PG KK Split
PG remains a need but nothing at this spot jumps out. Take a chance on Leni-Ukic for help.

25. Seattle Kennedy Winston- SG Alabama
The Ray Allen situation is the key here. If he goes the Sonics can forget about the season. Went with HS stiff Swift last year, now the pick is Winston who is much more polished.

26. Detroit Andray Blatche-C High School
Can afford to gamble, take Blatche.

27. Utah Sean May-PF North Carolina
The nightmare ends for May here. After seeing 3 of his teammates selected he goes to a team that could use him.Last years number one pick, Humphries destined to be trade fodder.

28. San Antonio Wayne Simien- PF Kansas
Love to go international, not this time. Simien replaces the ageless Horry at PF.

29.Miami Andrew Bynum- C High School
Turns out to just slide into the first round. Lot of upside no need to rush him.

30. New York Julius Hodge-SF North Carolina State
This ultra thin swingman will contribute. Solid pick at number thirty for Isiah.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

I think there is no way the Raptors would pass up on Felton to take Vasquez. You said Araujo will be pushed to start, then what would be the point of drafting Vasquez? Power Forward is the very least of Toronto's needs right now. I would be thrilled if we got Granger at 16 though.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

lanigan34 said:


> Went with HS stiff Swift last year


you shall be retracting that statement sometime in the very near future, my friend.


----------



## lanigan34 (Dec 27, 2002)

I dont see Bosh re-signing in Toronto, thats why I see them drafting Vasquez. If they do draft Vasquez he might start over Araujo anyway.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

I've seen a lot of people predicting Indiana to draft Warrick. Indiana may seem as if they need a Power Forward/Small Foward, but they really don't. James Jones is actually a good backup SF and can also play the 4. Croshere isn't great, but he helps spread the floor. Drafting a PF wouldn't be horrible, but I'd prefer Indy going for a guard to help with Reggie's retirement.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

BS comment about the Blazers. People really need to realize that Bob Whitsitt is no longer here. The drafts under the current management team have drafted all solid citizens. travis Outlaw (technicaly a Whitsitt pick along with our current President) is a solid guy whos dad is a cop. Telfair, Khryapa, and Monya are all very nice guys who have no shady past. 

Sorry to vent but we here are tired of the Jailblazer image. It's going away, let it. 

That being said Green is the obvious pick so I think you nailed the Blazer pick. However I really think it's going to get dealt along with NVE's contract for a top tier shooting guard.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

lanigan34 said:


> 5. Portland Gerald Green- SG High School
> Normally they would take the player with the sketchiest character. For the second year in a row, Portland takes a HS player with thier first pick. May be a better prospect than the 2 russians they selected last year as well.


_May_ be a better prospect than the 2 Russians!?!




> 21. Phoenix Rashad McCants- SG North Carolina
> Need bench help, gamble here on HS player a possibility. McCants is the choice, Joe Johnson insurance. All I can think of him is the next Joe Forte, I guess well see.


I really think Rashad McCants will do something in the NBA. People compare him with Joe Forte out of convienience of being from the same school, but McCants is clearly a better player and twice the athlete.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

lanigan34 said:


> I dont see Bosh re-signing in Toronto, thats why I see them drafting Vasquez. If they do draft Vasquez he might start over Araujo anyway.


Why won't he resign? Bosh is committed for at least another two years, and no strong indicators to beleive he won't stay here ........ yet...


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

lanigan34 said:


> 21. Phoenix Rashad McCants- SG North Carolina
> Need bench help, gamble here on HS player a possibility. McCants is the choice, Joe Johnson insurance. All I can think of him is the next Joe Forte, I guess well see.
> 
> 30. New York Julius Hodge-SF North Carolina State
> This ultra thin swingman will contribute. Solid pick at number thirty for Isiah.



As a very big fan of both Forte and McCants, it is still easy for me to see that McCants is no Joe Forte. McCants is so much stronger, has better athleticism, and can play better defense. As much as I hate to say it, Forte was basically a shooter and that's it. McCants will have much more success than Forte.

And about Julius Hodge going in the 1st round, I don't know about that. I think it would be a mistake for the Knicks to pick him there.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

lanigan34 said:


> I dont see Bosh re-signing in Toronto, thats why I see them drafting Vasquez. If they do draft Vasquez he might start over Araujo anyway.


You obviously don't understand how NBA restricted free agency works.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

> 13. Charlotte Martell Webster- SF High School
> Nice acquisition by Charlotte here. After getting Chris Paul, they take a gameble with the exciting Webster.Hopefully not another Deshawn Stevenson.


Charlotte doesnt have enough room to take a gamble right now they need to take safe picks that will contribute


----------



## lanigan34 (Dec 27, 2002)

Bosh essentially has 2 seasons left on his rookie contract, next season and then a team option which will obviously be picked up. After that he could be gone and im assuming that he is and Toronto's projected draft picks reflect that.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

lanigan34 said:


> Bosh essentially has 2 seasons left on his rookie contract, next season and then a team option which will obviously be picked up. After that he could be gone and im assuming that he is and Toronto's projected draft picks reflect that.


LOL, I'm sure the Raptors draft on the idea that Bosh is going to bolt. Complete stupidity.


----------



## lanigan34 (Dec 27, 2002)

why not?


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Yeah, there's a team option for the 4th year. After the fourth year, he is a restricted free agent, meaning if he signs an offer sheet with another team Toronto has the opportunity to match the offer, which they no doubt will. On the other hand he can accept a 1 year qualifying offer from Toronto and at the end of that one year he will be an unrestricted free agent, but because of Bird Rights and all of that a player can sign for longer and more money with their current team as opposed to a different one, if the team can afford it players prefer to stay in order to make more money. So essentially every good first round pick will be with the team that drafted them for 5 years at the least unless the team can't afford to match the offer sheet. And now that I've explained that a little more clearly, do you still think the Raptors' War Room is going to be like "Bosh has a 25% chance of bolting in 3 seasons, we better back him up now!!!!" I mean, if you do that it's a never ending circle, you'll be drafting power forwards with your first round pick every other year, and stupidly at that. They need a point guard or a shooting guard, just guard help period.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

lanigan34 said:


> 7. Toronto Fran Vasquez- C Spain
> Assuming Donyell is back, Vasquez is the choice. He can step in right away at the PF position. Last years number one pick Rafael Arujo will be pushed to start at center.


Why the heck would Toronto take a PF? They have a guy named Chris Bosh...


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Why the heck would Toronto take a PF? They have a guy named Chris Bosh...


lol you didn't hear? We should take a power forward, because Bosh might bolt!


----------



## McGrady (May 17, 2005)

houston doesnt want another european player... (see BOKI BUSTBAR)


----------



## lanigan34 (Dec 27, 2002)

Well, Toronto can offer him the most money but if they are still a terrible team, yes i think he will leave. Bosh is going to have plenty of teams that he will be able to choose from. Also, Vasquez can play either center or power forward and with the slow development of Araujo he could potentially start for Toronto. PG would be a need as well but Paul, Williams, and Felton would be gone at this point in the draft.


----------



## Marvin Williams Jr. (Dec 18, 2004)

lanigan34 said:


> Well, Toronto can offer him the most money but if they are still a terrible team, yes i think he will leave. Bosh is going to have plenty of teams that he will be able to choose from. Also, Vasquez can play either center or power forward and with the slow development of Araujo he could potentially start for Toronto. PG would be a need as well but Paul, Williams, and Felton would be gone at this point in the draft.


He's already stated multiple times that he won't leave because of the situation the organization may be in, he's said he wants to stick around and turn the team into a contender.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Marvin Williams Jr. said:


> He's already stated multiple times that he won't leave because of the situation the organization may be in, he's said he wants to stick around and turn the team into a contender.


This is true, but really beside the point, because Toronto wouldn't pick a PF regardless! Even if they are scared of him leaving, do you think they would pick a PF at the 7 spot just in case? 

And if we do take a European big man, it better be Splitter. He fits in with us much better than Vasquez. Splitter is a defensive presence, which we need in the middle. Vasquez is a terrible defender with an offensive game (ARAUJO!).. Splitter is the better player right now, and has more potential. He would be the pick, not Vasquez, if they decided to go big.


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

McGrady said:


> houston doesnt want another european player... (see BOKI BUSTBAR)


Boki actually showed some promise when he came to New Orleans last year. It is amazing what some playing time will do for a player.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

HORNETSFAN said:


> Boki actually showed some promise when he came to New Orleans last year. It is amazing what some playing time will do for a player.


i was going to elaborate on that as well, but i figured I may as well just let it be. I can say with confidence that we got the better deal of that trade, however.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Boki will always have a place in my heart for punking Karl Malone in Malone's last year. That was a thing of beauty.

If Houston isn't going to pick an international player for that reason, well...congratulations on your entrance to the idiot bar.

Houston has had success with international players, you may have heard of this guy...Yao Ming, I think. Some tall dude. I think Houston was happy with what they got out of him.

But hey, what do I know? Maybe they really are wishing they had drafted Jay Williams?


----------

